# heater for a 125 gallon



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

there are alot of sale prices at big als for heaters - they are all retty similar. Just wonderign if there is a brand that is better then the other, I currently had mine broken by a fish. 

using a spare 150 but i dont think its really warming it up.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I like Marineland heaters as they're fully encased in plastic. Some glass heaters break easily. The other option would be to add a portable radiator to the room and let the ambient temperature raise the tank temp.

What's it at right now anyways? I have no heaters running on my tanks and none of them are below 77F, so the heater may not even be needed if you can keep the temp stable.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

the aquarium is in the basement so i have to have it or it will be very cold.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

do u mean marinland stealth? because the regular ones look like glass aswell.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Gts-ter said:


> do u mean marinland stealth? because the regular ones look like glass aswell.


The Stealth heaters were all recalled several months ago and therefore you can't buy them anymore.

I would suggest you get either a Titanium heater or if you're using a canister filter you can use a Hydor inline heater on the return hose of your canister.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c377975745/p17035876.html

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c231238/p16505224.html
--
Paul


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

here is what i think is a good deal

Eheim jager 250 watts (106-159gallon) for 20.99

http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/temperature-control/jager-trutemp-submersible-heater-250-w.html

or

Hydro Theo 300 watts (68-100gallons) for 24.99

http://www.bigalspets.com/fish/temperature-control/theo-submersible-heater-300-w.html

*i just like how the hydro has a easier to use knob on top. I find trying to turn the eheim a little difficult.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> The Stealth heaters were all recalled several months ago and therefore you can't buy them anymore.


They got recalled again !?!

Same thing happened a few years back. I thought the current version was the new/improved version.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Really? Yeah I meant the stealth. I loved those heaters in fact I still have one in a tank running... Maybe I shouldn't lol


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Really? Yeah I meant the stealth. I loved those heaters in fact I still have one in a tank running... Maybe I shouldn't lol


Yeah, two years ago they recalled the stealth and stealth pro. They were exploding in some instances, punching holes in sumps/displays.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I use a jager 300 watt, does a great job at keeping the tank at whatever temperature i need.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

+1 for the Hydor in-line heater if you're afraid of your fish breaking your heater again. That way it's completely out of the way from the fish.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

almost 3 times more expensive though.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Gts-ter said:


> almost 3 times more expensive though.


Not true. You're quoting prices from the American Big Al's website. It's only double the price and worth every penny when you realize you only have to buy it once.
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Petsmart had a Rena inline heater that would attach to your filter before for not that much. But I think the highest watt was 150W @$50 :/

You could try getting a heating coil designed for amphibian tanks. Line it underneath the gravel and plug her in.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

i've found one on kijiji its a 300watt 5/8 connections for 50. it'll be going on my eheim 2217


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Do it to it. Although $50 for a used heater seems excessive. Incidentally my frog died this week :\ I think I'm going to set his tank up as a nano planted tank. It has no lid or I'd do SW lol.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

What temp is your house at what's your water at ?

How many degrees warmer do you want you water ?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

See I did suggest this before. A portable radiator in the fish room would aid greatly and probably be less costly than a single heater as it would heat the whole room, enabling you to use ambient room temperature opposed to multiple heaters which would consume more electricity.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

I realy thought that would be a waste of energy, but i guess. I only have 1 tank in my room and its this 125. 

i think ive decided to go with a inline heater read some reviews, they seem to be more effiecient.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright well. Whatever floats your boat lol. I figured if you had a 125gal you probably had more tanks but I guess it would be a waste if you had only that few of tanks... (1, you amature ) 

I still say a heating cable would work better to distribute the heat through the tank, they're also much less visible as they'd be burried. But I see from your pic that theres oscars and catfish? Is that the same tank, cuz if so your ideas better lol.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Gts-ter said:


> I realy thought that would be a waste of energy, but i guess. I only have 1 tank in my room and its this 125.
> 
> i think ive decided to go with a inline heater read some reviews, they seem to be more effiecient.


It would be a waste of energy keeping a room at 78 degrees. And how much time would you want to spend in that space at that temperature? Imagine doing water changes and sweating like crazy.

Congrats on making the right choice.
--
Paul


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL..ive since changed up stock. i now currently have corys, 2 pear gourami and 5 neaons, 11 umm tetras that are same size but red and brownish.


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

oh and bare bottom


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Ah, well then... It seems like a tank with minimal stock (the red browns are probably Serpaes). Inline it is lol Tank shot?


----------

